
Creating CLIs with Ink, React and a bit of magic - vdemedes
https://vadimdemedes.com/posts/creating-clis-with-ink-react-and-a-bit-of-magic
======
verdverm
Why is this better than something like Golang, Cobra/Viper?

With that, my output is a small binary for almost every OS that just runs
without dependencies.

